# Poulan Pro Chainsaw 42cc



## pdho (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a recently purchased saw. Very few hours of run time.
If I follow the "starting instructions" it will start up. I run it for a while cutting ( 1 fuel tank full) and turn it off. When I go to start it again (say within 5-10 minutes of shutting it off) it will not start period. 
The next day I started it and let it idle just setting it on the ground (for 5 minutes) and it will idle fine, I stop it and again same starting prob. 
The H and L idle are still set to the factory setting as these are not easily adjusted. The timing screw has been-- played with, but with it able to idle on its own just setting on the ground leaves me puzzled(timing is set so that the chain is on the edge of movement but it does not move) . 
Spark plug--- I cleaned the spark plug and re gapped and then bought a new one as either did not fix problem, fuel is fresh and mixed correctly, and the air cleaner is new and clean. I am at the point of either replacing my saw or my rotator cuff.
I have even tried to push the primer bulb 10 plus times without luck.

Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

pdho said:


> I have a recently purchased saw. Very few hours of run time.
> If I follow the "starting instructions" it will start up. I run it for a while cutting ( 1 fuel tank full) and turn it off. When I go to start it again (say within 5-10 minutes of shutting it off) it will not start period.
> The next day I started it and let it idle just setting it on the ground (for 5 minutes) and it will idle fine, I stop it and again same starting prob.
> The H and L idle are still set to the factory setting as these are not easily adjusted. The timing screw has been-- played with, but with it able to idle on its own just setting on the ground leaves me puzzled(timing is set so that the chain is on the edge of movement but it does not move) .
> ...


My first suggestion is to replace the fuel lines. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## pdho (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. Even though this is a "brand new" saw (less then 1 year old and a weekend warrior) do you think the fuel lines need to be replaced? Could I be experiencing a fuel blockage in the lines? It seems that if its a fuel supply issue it would not run either at idle or the first tank of the day. This saw was bought as a back up and has had very little use.

Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most of those saws are set very lean from the factory. It gets hot while using and won't restart until it cools down. You'll need to find someone with the proper carb adjustment tools or you might be able to find the tools on eBay.


----------

